# Greenfield



## WinterRose (Feb 9, 2021)

Anyone still has access to Greenfield off work? I can't anymore. I use it mostly to plan for the next truck.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 9, 2021)

Working off the clock is not a good idea. Spot may of noticed you logging in when not scheduled.


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 9, 2021)

Still works


----------



## azure (Feb 9, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Working off the clock is not a good idea. Spot may of noticed you logging in when not scheduled.


When you sign into greenfield you agree to the statement “Use of this application (“App”) on a personal device is for personal convenience, entirely voluntary and not required by Target. Team members may use this App at a work location by using Target’s Wi-Fi at no cost. The same information is available on Target’s provided computers. Target is not responsible for any data charges team members may incur while using this App. Team members using the App agree to comply with the App’s Terms and Conditions and Target policies. If you have any questions, please contact your HR partner.” They make it seem like you can use it on your own.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 10, 2021)

azure said:


> When you sign into greenfield you agree to the statement “Use of this application (“App”) on a personal device is for personal convenience, entirely voluntary and not required by Target. Team members may use this App at a work location by using Target’s Wi-Fi at no cost. The same information is available on Target’s provided computers. Target is not responsible for any data charges team members may incur while using this App. Team members using the App agree to comply with the App’s Terms and Conditions and Target policies. If you have any questions, please contact your HR partner.” They make it seem like you can use it on your own.


I understand. You are giving free time to spot without being paid for it.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 10, 2021)

azure said:


> When you sign into greenfield you agree to the statement “Use of this application (“App”) on a personal device is for personal convenience, entirely voluntary and not required by Target. Team members may use this App at a work location by using Target’s Wi-Fi at no cost. The same information is available on Target’s provided computers. Target is not responsible for any data charges team members may incur while using this App. Team members using the App agree to comply with the App’s Terms and Conditions and Target policies. If you have any questions, please contact your HR partner.” They make it seem like you can use it on your own.


handbook specifically says to not do any target related work off the clock, with the exception of discussing scheduling. you can get written up for it.


----------



## Far from newbie (Feb 10, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> handbook specifically says to not do any target related work off the clock, with the exception of discussing scheduling. you can get written up for it.


True. I have been.  
I like my work finished, and I’m not scheduled enough to do what is asked of me.


----------

